

Putin Says Snowden Can Stay in Russia if he Stops Leaks - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/snowden-can-stay-russia-if-he-stops-us-leaks-putin

======
photorized
Very interesting quote:

"If he (Snowden) wants to remain here there is one condition -- he should stop
his work aimed at inflicting damage on our American partners no matter how
strange this may sound coming from me," Putin said.

